# Disturbing moments in childern shows/movies? [Come at your own risk]



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

Just a question, I just finshed Courage the Cowardly Dog about a week ago. What were they thinking about when the themes were put in? Although I adore the series some moments are a bit to intense for regular people, espically the final episode...
Anyway, what moments disturbed you in childern shows/movies?


----------



## Motte (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah Courage had some disturbing moments. Ren & Stimpy immediately comes to mind as well. Can't think of anything that personally disturbed me at the time though.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

Motte said:


> Yeah Courage had some disturbing moments. Ren & Stimpy immediately comes to mind as well. Can't think of anything that personally disturbed me at the time though.



Ren and Stimpy... That thing with the dog and cat? Oh no... I heard that it was first based on adult themes.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

Well we had a show here called Alfred Jodocus Kwak and that first episode was quite horrific. His entire family got run over or something, they died and all. It still saddens me when I see that show. He also gets betrayed by a bird named Rolf and gets sentenced to die or something. Quite heavy stuff for a preteen, pfff. But I`m not sure if I`m completely accurate here.

Now don`t get me started on Konijnenheuvel (or something). No wonder so many Dutch people are depressed with shows like these. :\


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

Also its hard NOT to mention the final episode of tom and jerry... Blue cat blues....

I FELT DEPRESSED AFTER THAT


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

What happened in that last episode?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

Lets see... Really want to know?

- - - Post Merge - - -

This... Just watch it...
http://vimeo.com/93815930


----------



## Beardo (Oct 14, 2014)

The last Tom and Jerry episode was SO SAD


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2014)

Courage the Cowardly dog was meant to be crazy.

It was also in an era when kids weren't so damn sheltered


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Lets see... Really want to know?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg.... Who ends a cartoon like that?
I better make sure my 7 year old nephew will never see this....
Thank you for the link?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Omg.... Who ends a cartoon like that?
> I better make sure my 7 year old nephew will never see this....
> Thank you for the link?



Your welcome that I disturbed you!


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 14, 2014)

That episode of Rugrats where Angelica had a nightmare about having a little brother...







Terrifying ;___;


----------



## Greninja (Oct 14, 2014)

Omg that was the most depressing thing ever


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> That episode of Rugrats where Angelica had a nightmare about having a little brother...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... 
*Is in shock*


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 14, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> Terrifying ;___;


attack on titan in my favourite mango


----------



## Motte (Oct 14, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Ren and Stimpy... That thing with the dog and cat? Oh no... I heard that it was first based on adult themes.


Haven't really looked into that, but it did have sexual innuendos, graphic violence & profanity. I'm sure over time they toned it down over the few years it was produced because it was pretty controversial.

Some scenes that have stayed with me over the years are these ones:


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 14, 2014)

Flapjack was a good show for me! Just some moments were a little eh QvQ



Spoiler


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

That cat... What episode was that? I reconize the others.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 14, 2014)

Any moment where inanimate objects can talk and had a face or where animals can walk on 2 feet and live the same everyday live like human beings.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Courage the Cowardly dog was meant to be crazy.
> 
> It was also in an era when kids weren't so damn sheltered



I'm going with this. But there are a few adultish themes in Spongebob. And Fairly Odd Parents.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

In Courage the cowardly dog.

Face of disturbing creature was shownn...


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 14, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> That episode of Rugrats where Angelica had a nightmare about having a little brother...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rugrats had some very wacky Nightmare Fuel moments. By any chance, have you played the game Rugrats: Search for Reptar? it's a surprisingly good game for the PS1... and it has some surprisingly horrifying levels, too.

This scene from Hey! Arnold still freaks me out.


----------



## oranje (Oct 14, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Rugrats had some very wacky Nightmare Fuel moments. By any chance, have you played the game Rugrats: Search for Reptar? it's a surprisingly good game for the PS1... and it has some surprisingly horrifying levels, too.
> 
> This scene from Hey! Arnold still freaks me out.



Totally agree with that Hey Arnold! clip and with the Courage: The Cowardly Dog and Ren and Skimpy examples others have mentioned. Invader Zim also grossed me out as a kid, especially the episode where he eats the organs.  
Also not a kid's show example, but the scene in Aladdin where Jasmine kisses Jafar also grossed me out as a kid (still does actually).


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

Motte said:


> Yeah Courage had some disturbing moments. Ren & Stimpy immediately comes to mind as well. Can't think of anything that personally disturbed me at the time though.



ctcd is first in mind


----------



## Mariah (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought this was pretty creepy as a child.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 14, 2014)

The entirety of the show Boohbah was terrifying to me.


----------



## nammie (Oct 15, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Also its hard NOT to mention the final episode of tom and jerry... Blue cat blues....
> 
> I FELT DEPRESSED AFTER THAT



I agree, it was so depressing!!

another series that ended on a similar note was Dinosaurs... I never watched it as a child, but I saw the ending on youtube a while back and wtf it basically implied


Spoiler



that the ice age was coming and all the characters (who were dinosaurs) were facing imminent death


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

I found pretty much a large part of shows like _Rocko's Modern Life_ and _Ren and Stimpy_ to be incredibly disturbing, especially with the way characters would freak out and lose their eyes or other super gross things.

And I wouldn't call this _disturbing_, necessarily, but Animaniacs got away with _so much innuendo_ that kids back then didn't understand. I found that incredibly amusing when I watched the same clips later in life and then realized all of the stuff they had hidden in that dialogue.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I found pretty much a large part of shows like _Rocko's Modern Life_ and _Ren and Stimpy_ to be incredibly disturbing, especially with the way characters would freak out and lose their eyes or other super gross things.
> 
> And I wouldn't call this _disturbing_, necessarily, but Animaniacs got away with _so much innuendo_ that kids back then didn't understand. I found that incredibly amusing when I watched the same clips later in life and then realized all of the stuff they had hidden in that dialogue.



I second Ren and Stimpy...I found it so gross and weird. There was this one episode where one of them had like, a hairball collection or something, and the other one ate it? No. Just no.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone forgot to mention spongebob? I hate the gross themes, they kinda are disturbing


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 15, 2014)

Flapjack is golden and I wouldn't give it up for _anything_.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 15, 2014)

The Dr. Barber :3


----------



## Javocado (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 15, 2014)

i hate that toenail scene. It made me shudder


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 15, 2014)

Him from the powerful girls was kinda creepy, yet oddly likeable now that I think about it.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


>



Thats more funny than disturbing


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Thats more funny than disturbing



Huh!  It sure disturbed me.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Huh!  It sure disturbed me.


May be to some people


----------



## lazuli (Oct 15, 2014)

ooomg the spongebob toenail one was gross. i remember the mermaid from flapjack, that was messed up.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 15, 2014)

King Rameses courage


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah that was funny, though it makes you think. And once you think on it, you find the disturbance of it. 

As for me, there were plenty of cringe worthy moments in Flapjack. The one I remember most was that whole hallucination bit towards the end of that one episode when they're lost at sea and they drank a lot of sea water.

And before I forget, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends was good but there was the epitome of disturbing that was Cheese.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 15, 2014)

Did anybody say the entirety of Brave Little Toaster yet?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 15, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Did anybody say the entirety of Brave Little Toaster yet?



Whats that?


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 15, 2014)

There was a Dutch TV show called _Ik, Mik, Loreland_ which was like an Alice in Wonderland, but the girl was trying to learn how to read and write. It was also used for that purpose in school, and we'd often be sat in a dimly lit room to watch episodes of the show as we learned how to read and write. While the show was already bizarre, the villain of the show, Karbonkel, was terrifying to all of us at the time:



Spoiler










He wanted to learn how to read and write himself, but his race of people are unable to do so. So he instead decides to starts destroying language. It's funny to see him now, but I'll admit that as a kid I had nightmares about him.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 15, 2014)

This entire movie was terrifying.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yuck...
_



_


----------



## littlem0kid (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I remember watching Spongebob as a kid and still watch it from tike to time and it just shook me how many cuss words and refers it had in there xD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 15, 2014)

^ You mean the time they said *dolphin noises*?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 15, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Whats that?



Heh. Heh heh.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 15, 2014)

Definitely Flapjack (although I watched that when I was about 12, not little, so it wasn't too bad) and Courage the Cowardly Dog. There was one particular episode of Courage with a poltergeist in the TV set... I still remember that because it scared me so much.

Also I'm still afraid of the heffalumps and woozles from Winnie the Pooh


----------



## CR33P (Oct 15, 2014)

omg just noticed that you DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SPELL.


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 16, 2014)

Heffalumps and Woozalls  lol, always scared me. As am a little older yes brave toaster was sad but still a classic. I do not know a lot of the newer but I grew up in era of Ren and Stimpy, original Rugrats, Rocko and Arnold and many more before sponge bob that should fit here. I will say though as far as Ren and Stimpy it was meant for, made for an older audience. It started out on MTV as an adult cartoon like Beavis and Butthead. Why it ever got transferred to Nickelodeon I do not know but yes it was not meant for kids. Many of the others had their moments as kids and adults both watched some, Rocko and Rugrats I think were meant for both audiences.

   I never knew about Tom and Jerry, given the era there are several issues there I find disturbing that is sad. Old shows like Looney Tunes and from that time have a lot of same type of issues. Cartoon shorts for adults in the older age. Makes me think of the movie Who Framed Roger Rabbit and all the old school vintage characters they were licensed to use and points out how many were more adult, Betty Boop anyone.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 16, 2014)

Ed, Edd and Eddy

Edd: It's called a sexton

Eddy: Pfft! -starts laughing-

Ed: SAY IT AGAIN DOUBLE D!

Come on guys.

This is a show for ten year olds.


----------



## nard (Oct 16, 2014)

Envelin said:


> Ed, Edd and Eddy
> 
> Edd: It's called a sexton
> 
> ...




Oh my god.


I remember this too.


----------



## Motte (Oct 16, 2014)

"John Dilworth and Cartoon Network will be making two half hour Courage the Cowardly Dog cartoons in 2015. One will be a Halloween special, and the other will be for the winter season."


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 16, 2014)

Motte said:


> "John Dilworth and Cartoon Network will be making two half hour Courage the Cowardly Dog cartoons in 2015. One will be a Halloween special, and the other will be for the winter season."



*cries*


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 16, 2014)

I would say everything in Invader Zim, Ren & Stimpy, and some parts of Rocko's Modern Life but those moments are really funny so....
I dunno.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 16, 2014)

EVERYONE BACK ME UP IM WATCHING ALL THE VIDEOS


----------



## Mango (Oct 16, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> attack on titan in my favourite mango



ehh??

- - - Post Merge - - -

ehh??


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 16, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Heh. Heh heh.


I honest to god forgot about this movie.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 16, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Lets see... Really want to know?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



...O-oh my god


----------



## peachesandicecream (Oct 16, 2014)

Watch invader zim you really start thinking after that


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 17, 2014)

*Don't Hug Me I'm Scared*  is a children's show that will give you nightmares.It's a Youtube series.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 17, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> *Don't Hug Me I'm Scared*  is a children's show that will give you nightmares.It's a Youtube series.



its a video and theres only 2 in the 'series'. its not even a children's show??


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 17, 2014)

I really don't want to search through seven pages for this, so sorry if this is a repost. My personal favorite and long time Skype avatar is the Flapjack cat:


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> *Don't Hug Me I'm Scared*  is a children's show that will give you nightmares.It's a Youtube series.



Don't Hug Me I'm Scared (which I will take this opportunity to say is getting a third instalment this October) is a series of artistic representations of how we are made to think, and how our creativity and curiosity behind what we are told is slowly being eradicated. Despite how innocent the episodes may seem at first glance, it is not a children's show.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> ...O-oh my god


INDEED


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 17, 2014)

I know there is an episode of Spongebob where Squidward is depressed more than usual, and in the episode it lightly hints at forms of suicide. There is a scene in the episode where Squidward says something along the lines of "I can't take this anymore" and he has a rope and throws it over a beam in his house, making it seem like he is going to hang his self. He also sticks his head in the oven.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I know there is an episode of Spongebob where Squidward is depressed more than usual, and in the episode it lightly hints at forms of suicide. There is a scene in the episode where Squidward says something along the lines of "I can't take this anymore" and he has a rope and throws it over a beam in his house, making it seem like he is going to hang his self. He also sticks his head in the oven.



Oh yeah! I was scared at that, but it made me feel kinda happy that the guy DIDNT do it. Wasn't the rope scene hanging a birdcage?


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2014)

Every character on that terrible Mr. Meaty show is disturbing.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

some chowder characters are really freaky, for me that is.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 17, 2014)

The entire Courage the Cowardly Dog show. I still have a hard time believing that it's a kid show.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Oh yeah! I was scared at that, but it made me feel kinda happy that the guy DIDNT do it. Wasn't the rope scene hanging a birdcage?


Yea, he was hanging a birdcage.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 17, 2014)

....return the slab...

wtf is this the real end of tom and jerry? Sad!


----------



## penguins (Oct 17, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Every character on that terrible Mr. Meaty show is disturbing.



MR MEATY OH MY GOD
I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THAT SHOW


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> ....return the slab...
> 
> wtf is this the real end of tom and jerry? Sad!



yup
THE REN AND STIMPY STUFF IS EVERYWHERE


----------



## penguins (Oct 17, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


>



my god that was absolutely terrifying wowo


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

I have watched all videos posted. Am I awesome or what?
not maybe...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Every character on that terrible Mr. Meaty show is disturbing.


Oh god, I remember that show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rockthemike13 said:


>


Is it scary that I sorta laughed at this?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

OMG MR.MEATY? THE PUPPET THING! IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS SHOW SO LONG. I LOVED IT, YET NOW ITS VERY DISTURBING, ESPICALLY THAT TAPEWORM ONE... I SHOULD STOP USING CAPS NOW.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 17, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Is it scary that I sorta laughed at this?



I really hope not, because I laughed hysterically.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Dont whiz on the fence was more mentally disturbing than graphic, like it puts ideas in your mind


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 17, 2014)

Courage the Cowardly Dog was mentioned almost right away, has anyone posted the video of that... weird blue thing? It comes out of nowhere and says something like "you're not perfect", and then the scene is over a few horrified seconds later.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Also its hard NOT to mention the* final *episode of tom and jerry... Blue cat blues....
> 
> I FELT DEPRESSED AFTER THAT



Correction; it isn't the last, I don't know why people think it is but yeah, it was aired two years before the actual final image, _Tot Watchers._ But I feel like Blue Cat's Blues would be more appropriate. 

If you didn't watch that game show about hyenas eating children... you're lucky


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Also I just saw a messed up episode of mr.meaty...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOdVErzRjis



Spoiler: What it has



Basically cannibalism



- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Correction; it isn't the last, I don't know why people think it is but yeah, it was aired two years before the actual final image, _Tot Watchers._ But I feel like Blue Cat's Blues would be more appropriate.
> 
> If you didn't watch that game show about hyenas eating children... you're lucky
> View attachment 71365


Oh thanks. Didn't realize that XD


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> If you didn't watch that game show about hyenas eating children... you're lucky
> View attachment 71365



What is that show called? I remember watching it a long time ago.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 17, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> *Don't Hug Me I'm Scared*  is a children's show that will give you nightmares.It's a Youtube series.



E̙̞v̖͖̩̟̞̪ͅen͏̱̫̹͈t̯u̷̘͕̠̺̞a͙̟̝̟̯̕ͅl̖̱̕l̹̖͍̀y҉̠̤̯̫͔͖̼ ̹̙̣̲̞e̡̮̪͕͖͎̩v̜̟͖̭ḙ͉̤̰̯͉̜r͇y̥̭̘̠̮ͅo͔͎͙̘͜n̴̟̰͙͓ͅe̼̦ ͖̲̳͍r̡͙͈͔̹u̹͚n̗̩s͏ ̝́o̬u̩͍t͔̼ ̗͓̰̗̤͓̳o͕f̮͎͟ ̶̝͇̹̟t̖̝̘i̫̠̼̼͝m̱̫̥̰̱̱̻e̱̼.̢̜̠̘̪̭̞


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> E̙̞v̖͖̩̟̞̪ͅen͏̱̫̹͈t̯u̷̘͕̠̺̞a͙̟̝̟̯̕ͅl̖̱̕l̹̖͍̀y҉̠̤̯̫͔͖̼ ̹̙̣̲̞e̡̮̪͕͖͎̩v̜̟͖̭ḙ͉̤̰̯͉̜r͇y̥̭̘̠̮ͅo͔͎͙̘͜n̴̟̰͙͓ͅe̼̦ ͖̲̳͍r̡͙͈͔̹u̹͚n̗̩s͏ ̝́o̬u̩͍t͔̼ ̗͓̰̗̤͓̳o͕f̮͎͟ ̶̝͇̹̟t̖̝̘i̫̠̼̼͝m̱̫̥̰̱̱̻e̱̼.̢̜̠̘̪̭̞



T͓͞h͏̮̗̗er̳̘͓̻͞e̫̗͚͇̩'̺̟̬͉̘̬̦s̸͖̰̞̟ a̢̘ḽ̼͖̼̖͕wạ̳̻͈͚͓ỵ̰̟͙͞s̖͕̗̩̭̲̤ ̣̹̲̬͉̫̣t͕͈̖̙͇̩̕i̖̮̤̲̳̼̘ḿe̳ ͉̮̣f͕̺̤o̶̝̤r̷̤̻͍̼̦̟  ͎̟̮͞a̵̞̜͈ͅ ̙̝̮͎s͏̯̝̖̤̙͉̦o̧̜̪n̢g̹͇̫ͅ!


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 17, 2014)

Ren and Stimpy and Courage were some of my favourites when I was little, and those never scared me. 

But you know what did scare me so bad I had nightmares for months?

That episode of Spongebob where Mr. Krabs goes into the graveyard to steal the hat and all of the skeletons come to love. That completely freaked me out for whatever reason.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 17, 2014)

SpongeBob, just... SpongeBob.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Oct 17, 2014)

I can't get over the Spongebob episode where he brings a pet home for Gary to play with and it ends up almost killing Gary 
I think it was called 'A pal for Gary'? I'm not entirely sure, it was just plain off for Spongebob to do.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Also I just saw a messed up episode of mr.meaty...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOdVErzRjis
> 
> ...



I actually started crying about halfway through. How the hell did I watch that show when I was younger? I can handle a lot of gross stuff but that was way over the top. 
Probably gonna have nightmares because of that.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Beardo said:


> I actually started crying about halfway through. How the hell did I watch that show when I was younger? I can handle a lot of gross stuff but that was way over the top.
> Probably gonna have nightmares because of that.



I was just watching this show on those old TVS I had no problem with it like you. Yet now I feel like, "Oh what the jazz did I see..."


----------



## Dork (Oct 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Lets see... Really want to know?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



jfc


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Faybun said:


> jfc



Indeed


----------



## Pirate (Oct 18, 2014)

Courage definitely had a lot of moments... like the episode with the floating head in the basement, the girl playing the violin, "RETURN THE SLAB"... but regardless I still love that show.

I guess I'd have to say Ren and Stimpy. Nothing specific, just the show as a whole. As a kid it never bothered me, but as an adult, I've realised just how messed up that show really is... but I still love it too.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 18, 2014)

Elin said:


> "RETURN THE SLAB"








*WHAT'S YER OFFER?*


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 18, 2014)

Courage, ren and stimpy, and Flapjack seem to be the top messed up cartoons


----------



## Javocado (Oct 18, 2014)

Enjoy.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 18, 2014)

Not that...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

SPONGEBOB HAS SOME SCARY SHIZ


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 21, 2014)

Early Spongebob had some good moments that were equally disturbing. Such as the end of the Halloween episode where it turned out that Patrick shaved him down to his brain.

It's sad that it's bad and disturbing now.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

you know whats funny and weird from spongebob
the mile-long spanking machine or whatever it was called. that was in the episode when he shattered his pelvis or something.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 22, 2014)

It was his a*s :L


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 22, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> It was his a*s :L



"shattered his pelvis" sounds more morbid. lmaoo.


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 22, 2014)

New kids show had all sorts of references stuck in. Sometimes I don't know how they get away with it. Look on YT, "Hate it, Teen Titans Go"

I died


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 24, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Spoiler


WUT


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2014)

Motte said:


>



Is this how the episode actually went? I feel like it was edited. If not, then damn.


----------



## Titi (Oct 24, 2014)

Anything in Cow & Chicken is pretty much disturbing.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Titi said:


> Anything in Cow & Chicken is pretty much disturbing.



Ergh, yeah. That's one I missed, but I would totally edit it into my list of "do not want ever".


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 25, 2014)

King rameses curse is the only episode of any cartoon to ever give me nightmares and make me afraid of sleeping by the window, in fear that I look outside and see him standing there in the street.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2014)

Ren & Stimpy ain't exactly children's programmes but alright.

Well, to be honest most Teletubbies episodes. That shower, those designs and that freaking baby sun creeped me out so much


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 25, 2014)

raymons death in the princess and the frog?
That was sad and disturbing for me...

(You can post childern movie moments now)


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 25, 2014)

If it's alright to post disturbing moments from kids movies, then the parts in Pinocchio when the kids were turning into donkeys.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 26, 2014)

computertrash said:


> its a video and theres only 2 in the 'series'. its not even a children's show??


That's funny In a weird way! How is that scary?


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 26, 2014)

If anyone is Australian in this thread, you'd know this show "Round the Twist". (_Have you ever? Ever felt like this? When strange things happen, we're going round the twist_)

There was one episode where this boy swallowed a fish and it ended up somehow transferring to his willy (changing into a fish??), which allowed him to win a swimming carnival.  or made him fly... I don't know

Here's somewhat proof?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 28, 2014)

For me the episode when Mr.Krabs drives plankton to near insanity and death ;L I hate you Eugene Krabs


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 28, 2014)

The Sea Lion from Pingu. That thing was so creepy the episode ended up being censored.


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Mar 2, 2017)

3 words and a number: Shrek 2 Technical Goofs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

THIS!
But yeah honestly the "weird" things in cartoon are what make them so fun IMO, like Flapjack and Courage for sure had a ton of creepy af stuff going on in them but that's why I ended up as the weirdo I am.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> But yeah honestly the "weird" things in cartoon are what make them so fun IMO, like Flapjack and Courage for sure had a ton of creepy af stuff going on in them but that's why I ended up as the weirdo I am.



Yeah Flapjack was definitely messed up and it was hilarious because of it


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

I HATE THE LAST TOM AND JERRY EPISODE

Also idk what Cartoon Network were thinking with the carpet eating biker gang, it's not creepy but it makes me laugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaskBarR said:


> The Sea Lion from Pingu. That thing was so creepy the episode ended up being censored.



I had a friend who was petrified of the sea lion from Pingu and it has tainted his view of sea lions for the rest of his life. I don't blame him either, who decided to give that thing teeth?


----------



## Corrie (Mar 3, 2017)

I know it isn't a TV show but Happy Tree Friends is disturbing. I came across it when I was a kid and gave it a watch cause it looked really cute.

How wrong I was.


----------



## wynn (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Meaty terrified me as a child.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 3, 2017)

OMG! You just made me re-live my nightmare D:

Think with the mind of a 3-4 year old (it's how old is was at the time) and Google the walrus episode from pengu the penguin. That is the stuff of nightmares...

Poor pengu, you will never be the same again 

EDIT: Why did you make me watch this again D:

Lol didn't realise someone already posted this ^-^


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2017)

In Tom and Jerry, I don't really remember the episode, but when Tom looks at the camera and just says "don't you believe it" in a really weird voice. I found that really 'off' as a kid.



forestyne said:


> I HATE THE LAST TOM AND JERRY EPISODE



I assume you mean the one where Tom and Jerry are depressed and sit on the train tracks, then the episode just ends implying they killed themselves?



forestyne said:


> Also idk what Cartoon Network were thinking with the carpet eating biker gang, it's not creepy but it makes me laugh.



That was Cow & Chicken. The biker gang were the 'Buffalo Gals'. They would come in your house and munch your rugs.

There was also the episode of Dexters Lab/Dial 'M' for Monkey with the Silver Spooner, who was an over the top gay stereotype...And Krunk got drunk.

And an episode of Dexters Lab where Dexter and Deedee swear a lot, but it's beeped out every time they swear (so I remember) even though it was obviously 'the F bomb'...Kind of like that one Spongebob episode, so I don't know why the Dexter one was banned when the Spongebob one wasn't.

There was also unsurprisingly a Johnny Bravo episode with something that wouldn't pass today either, but I can't remember what that was.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 3, 2017)

i got nightmares from this thread :{


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2017)

The SpongeBob episode Spy Buddies had an "bad" joke when the red blimp shows up. I love the episode though.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2017)

This used to freak me out really bad and give me nightmares when I was younger, but I still loved it. I was always a little horror junkie, still am.


----------



## arle (Mar 3, 2017)

tons of stuff in Courage, the tom and jerry one always made me sad too.

I also found that a lot of episodes of certain things gave me the creeps too, as an adult. 

-The episode of Wild Thornberrys where Eliza gets lost in the woods and is haunted by the Maasai legend of the lost little girl

-several episodes of rugrats, including the one with the monster under chucky's bed, tommy getting kidnapped by mobsters, chuckie dreaming about being executed on the toilet, and the time there was A DEAD BODY IN THE DEAD LETTER OFFICE





-The episodes of Hey Arnold with The Ghost Train, The Headless Cabby, The Ghost Bride, and Four Eyed Jack. These always creeped me out as a kid, mostly because at the end of the episode, the legends all turned out to be true, which creeped me the eck out. not to mention:











I'm sure i could think of others as well, but those are the most prominent examples i can think of


----------



## Mintie (Mar 4, 2017)

this definitely isn't a children's movie, but i saw this movie as a child so i'm posting it here anyway...

watership down.
everything about this movie was absolutely terrifying to six year old me
i remember there being so much blood in this movie, i have absolutely no idea how or why they were allowed this show this at a daycare


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 4, 2017)

adventure time

idk how much the series has changed since i tuned out but that show was my childhood i watched every single episode when it aired! its so weird to think about how old it is now it makes me sad its popularity went down. i had soooo much adventure time merch my life revolved around that show ****. definitely was the inspo to many shows that are on tv now (clarence, steven universe, mighty magisword, etc). and they all are doing a great job honestly a lot of cartoon network shows are very strange! disney tried doing this with a lot of shows but almost every single cartoon show they tried failed besides gravity falls ironically (falls? get it?). disney is ****. cartoon network is god.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> adventure time
> 
> idk how much the series has changed since i tuned out but that show was my childhood i watched every single episode when it aired! its so weird to think about how old it is now it makes me sad its popularity went down. i had soooo much adventure time merch my life revolved around that show ****. definitely was the inspo to many shows that are on tv now (clarence, steven universe, mighty magisword, etc). and they all are doing a great job honestly a lot of cartoon network shows are very strange! disney tried doing this with a lot of shows but almost every single cartoon show they tried failed besides gravity falls ironically (falls? get it?). disney is ****. cartoon network is god.







The overly realistic/detailed weird stuff in all shows are my faves.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 4, 2017)

The old Nickelodeon shows always crept me out.


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2017)

the episode of powerpuff girls where the professor's friend(?) came and made his own powerpuff girls scared the **** out of me, especially that scene where the real girls are trapped and the weird deformed ones are surrounding their little cube it's ugh






traumatized for life


----------



## N a t (Mar 5, 2017)

Definitely not one of the creepiest moments in a kids show, but one of my favorites, was the episode of Spongebob with the ear worm or whatever. Spongebob gets an annoying song stuck in his head, due to this worm that keeps playing it over and over, inside his ear. He eventually goes ****ing bananas, and while at the Krusty Krab he has a spaz moment and he can't stop shouting the lyrics to this song and he dashes out of the restaurant on all four. Sandy and Patrick chase him home, and when they open the door to his house, they find him hanging from the ceiling singing that damn song, WITH THE LIGHTS OFF. Wtf Spongebob.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> The SpongeBob episode Spy Buddies had an "bad" joke when the red blimp shows up. I love the episode though.



I just re watched the episode, and there were actually a few weird jokes in it.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 5, 2017)

The episodes "The Cute Map" parts 1 and 2 of My Little Pony FiM is pretty dark. Really dark actually. The main characters find a really creepy village where everyone is the same, and it turns out they're basically a cult and their leader strips everyone of their individuality and preaches sameness and equality. It's very reminiscent of real-world totalitarian dictatorships. Here's a clip where the mane 6 ponies are held prisoner as the village leader, Starlight Glimmer, recites the village's philosophy in a really creepy monotone voice over a loudspeaker.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 5, 2017)

Invader Zim, more specifically "Bad, Bad Rubber Piggy" scared the **** out of me as a 4 year old XD
Ren and Stimpy also had some very disturbing episodes, such as "Stimpy's Invention," or the episode where Ren plucks out his own nerve endings from his teeth... Ah goooooooood times


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

I can't remember what it was called but Gravity Falls did a bunch of shorts that played like during commercials and there was this one that was this like... island monster thing and it was truly disturbing, I wish I knew what to look up to find the video to share but yeah, it was super creepy.


----------



## MayorVillager (Mar 7, 2017)

You wanna see disturbing? Have fun with your nightmares! This is from the episode "WhoBob Whatpants?".


----------



## N e s s (Mar 8, 2017)

Alright, that one scene from Courage the Cowardly Dog with that blue alien thing that says "You're not perfect" seriously gave me a nightmare as a kid.


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 8, 2017)

Bcat said:


> This used to freak me out really bad and give me nightmares when I was younger, but I still loved it. I was always a little horror junkie, still am.



THIS. I came in here just to say this guy.
I watched this show as a little kid because of my brothers, and when this guy showed up on screen like "retuuurn the slaaaab", I just didn't know what to do with myself.

Also, I really like Adventure Time, but sometimes they do some things in it that make me feel awkward about it being a little kids' show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



wynn said:


> Mr. Meaty terrified me as a child.



Oh my gosh. I forgot about this. Time to try forgetting about this again.

I am leaving this thread. ;0;


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

Ha, I was going to mention Mr. Meaty, too. Action League Now was weird at parts as well.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 7, 2021)

Don't think that I was ever truly disturbed by any cartoons I saw as a child, but _Ren & Stimpy_, _Rocko's Modern Life, The Simpsons _(if that also counts) and _Courage The Cowardly Dog_ all had their share of "dark" moments and innuendoes, which might not have been very appropriate for children. Then again, that was the 1990s, a different time when kids weren't so sheltered and sensitive.



Spoiler


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

the ending of tom and jerry was sooo weird, i was well confused, because that is a kid's show and it was a bit much tbh 

also me and my brother watched all the original pokemon episodes online and that included the "banned" episodes, which we weren't aware of at the time


Spoiler: one of the episodes



there was a bikini competition and idk what was worse, james entering or the fact ash's mum won


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 7, 2021)

House Fancy and The Splinter from Spongebob Season 6 come to mind, and are a bit disturbing in my opinion.

Definitely gave me childhood trauma. I still feel super grossed out and disturbed. I only watched The Splinter ONCE and refused to watch it again because of how grossed out I was.


Spoiler: ...


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 7, 2021)

There was this movie called The Adventures of Lolo the Penguin (Lolo was called Scamper in the English version) and it was _terrifying_. It details the life of penguins and shows eggs being taken away to be eaten by birds of prey, chased by leopard seals and killer whales, kidnapped by poachers, and it shows Lolo’s father being shot towards the end of the movie. Forget Happy Feet, I was glad that I watched the milder English version.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> House Fancy and The Splinter from Spongebob Season 6 come to mind, and are a bit disturbing in my opinion.
> 
> Definitely gave me childhood trauma. I still feel super grossed out and disturbed. I only watched The Splinter ONCE and refused to watch it again because of how grossed out I was.
> 
> ...


i forgot about the splinter episode til now, that one is so gross 

oof i also just remembered that one spongebob episode when sandy was hibernating and spongebob & patrick went to her house 
that episode was so creepy


Spoiler: this gave me nightmares


----------



## JemAC (Feb 8, 2021)

When I was very young I watched the Disney movie Tarzan and have never seen it again as I was so scared by the start of it. I was pretty naive watching the start of it where they build the treehouse and thought it would be a happy movie where they all learn to live in the jungle but nope, very quickly the poor parents are killed by a leopard. I found this seen very hard to watch and its why I have only ever seen the movie once, it actually came back to haunt me quite a few years later when I stumbled across the original version of this scene which was even worse.

Another film that scared me the first time I saw it was Scooby Doo: Monsters Unleashed, overall its not a scary film and I have watched it many times over the years but one of the monsters in particular (the electricity one for anyone who's seen the film) really creeped me out and I used to skip the part of the movie it appeared in.

I'm not sure this one fully counts as its not really scary just traumatic but I saw The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas at the cinema with my family as one of my brothers had asked to see it. I must've been 11 or 12 at the time so had learnt a bit about the war in school but we hadn't touched on the holocaust (I learned about that in school a few years later) and I had absolutely no idea what the film was about so I was really shocked by the ending, its one of the only films I've truly cried at and also one I've never seen again.

Finally I'll give a shout out to Goosebumps, even though I've never actually seen the TV show, because I was terrified of the books when I was younger - and to be completely honest I never read the books but we had the all lined up on some shelves and I was scared of the front covers    I think the books belonged to my brothers which seems a little odd now as we had the original series (think it ran 1992-97) when my siblings and I would've been very young, a very odd choice for any bedtime stories.


----------

